# BTJ'S Jungle pet store 150 Sunrise Hwy, West Islip, NY 11795



## bugmankeith (Aug 26, 2012)

I just donated a starter, all female colony of pregnant dubia roaches at this pet store. The owner, John, did not seem very knowledgeable about them, he kept saying they were hissers that are going to escape...:bruised: I am hoping someone here lives close to the pet store and will adopt these roaches because they will make a great starter colony for breeding, I raised healthy roaches and i'll be happy when I know someone appreciated me donated them.

I also donated a small green pacman frog there too.


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't ever donate anything there, they are bad news. In the future, deal with reptxotica on udall rd in west islip, owner is bob and he's a very good person / business owner. Great people there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 26, 2012)

donniedark0 said:


> Don't ever donate anything there, they are bad news. In the future, deal with reptxotica on udall rd in west islip, owner is bob and he's a very good person / business owner. Great people there.


Now I feel terrible I had no idea first time going there since the old place burned down, I hope someone good gets the animals I donated .I'll have to visit the place you told me I've never been there before but sounds promising!


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 26, 2012)

its ok. They for sure remodeled and made a really awesome store now ( BTJ's) and its alot better then what it used to be. But I always knew about them and was never a fan of some of their mistreatment. But its alright, im sure someone will get them and everything will be alright. Defin check out Reptxotica and tell them "zach the bug guy" sent you. Bobs really cool, I got him crazy into inverts lol. After talking to them about it, they went nuts and bought a TON of inverts.

He has centipedes, millipedes, stick bugs, exotic praying mantids, really awesome rare exotic reptiles, Tarantulas, and the like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool, yeah I will go soon. In the future if you want some roaches you can have if you want to breed them or as pets, got some very large hissers im breeding right now and only time will tell just how huge they will be, too bad no museums around here kids usually love holding hissers.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 27, 2012)

wow......btJ's man does that bring back memories,i used to live there when i was young living on long island myself,long time ago.and yeah it was a smelly store back then,lot's of animals though,it was the place to go to. but yeah THE SMELL!!! and they couldve took better care of the animals too. then i heard about the fire and all. i remember "annie" the machach(spelling)monkey and the ayatollah(spelling)monkey also,man did they stink


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 27, 2012)

beetleman said:


> wow......btJ's man does that bring back memories,i used to live there when i was young living on long island myself,long time ago.and yeah it was a smelly store back then,lot's of animals though,it was the place to go to. but yeah THE SMELL!!! and they couldve took better care of the animals too. then i heard about the fire and all. i remember "annie" the machach(spelling)monkey and the ayatollah(spelling)monkey also,man did they stink


They used to also have a toucan, sloth, and porcupines, I think they died in the fire. The place now is ok, best for exotic fish really, but not like it used to be, and they have a live shark, which IMO might be illegal to keep but nobody questions it probably.


----------



## donniedark0 (Aug 27, 2012)

yea, for some reason, all their most prized and expensive stuff was removed before the so called fire. Everything died, all the animals burned alive and the place was burnt to the ground. Insurance money was tons i bet. But everyone always thought it was suspicious all their big $$ stuff was removed prior to the fire. Oh well. Karma kills anyway lol.

---------- Post added 08-28-2012 at 12:16 AM ----------




bugmankeith said:


> Cool, yeah I will go soon. In the future if you want some roaches you can have if you want to breed them or as pets, got some very large hissers im breeding right now and only time will tell just how huge they will be, too bad no museums around here kids usually love holding hissers.


that sounds good. I gave away some i had, but they were little ones. I would love to get some new ones, possibly just 2, to keep on my desk in a nice planted tank. Let me know what you have, would like 1 large male and female if you have any.


----------



## bugmankeith (Aug 28, 2012)

Once my females give birth , i'll have 3 females to give away but 2 will be pregnant so not sure if thats ok unless you know people who will want them I payed almost $10 per roach so they werent cheap, ive got 2 G. Oblongonata and 1 Princisia  Vanwerebeki  B&W.


----------

